# Plants and salt sensitivity



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

I just ordered the following plants: Riccia Fluitans, Java Moss, and some Java Fern. I haven't tried plants in any of my tanks before, but I'm wondering if any of these plants are especially sensitive to salt? One of my tanks currently has some salt in it, to help with the healing process of one of my P's, and I'd hate to put some plants in there that are going to die immediately. Is there a list somewhere of the different plant species that are salt sensitive?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I never had a problem with the afourmentioned plants when i added salt for treatment,but it depends from how much salt is in the water.
So..what is your tank size and what is the salt concetration in your water?


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

It's a 125 gallon, with approx. a teaspoon per gallon. I actually used tablespoons, with one tablespoon = 3 teaspoons.

While I'm at it Jim, do I need to rig some sort of CO2 system for these plants to live? I'm not sure how to determine whether or not a CO2 system is necessary.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Both Java Fern and Java moss exist in brakish waters, up to a densisity of approx. 15 o/oo max. (marine tanks are at 18 o/oo min.)

About the Riccia I'm far from certain of what it will tolerate.

In regard to CO2, I use the rule: Big fish need big plants, small fish need small plants and vice versa. If the ratio of fish/plants falls in the plants direction, then take some test on ph, kh and CO2 to see if your can take in extra CO2.

Look at this for deeper info

http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aquainfo/index.html


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info and the link!


----------

